# I.W.D.



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As today is International Woman's Day, does anyone know where I can get a decent/indecent one from.

Think I've got this in the correct forum.



One more question.....where is the nearest army surplus store so i can get a used fallout shelter.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

8O  


careful! 

and no, it's not in the right place - moved from bodywork & trim to Jokes / trivia :wink: :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Take your pick.

You have,
Meaty, Beefy, Big and bouncy

Dave p :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Stop swanking, it's not clever to disclose your harem


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Barry it would be a braver man than I to tackle these girls

Dave p


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Barry it would be a braver man than I to tackle these girls
> 
> Dave p


I'm sure I've seen them somewhere before.............

David


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

David,
you may have seen them emerging from the Fife Health and Beauty Club :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

C'mon! Who did it own up!


Click Image below to Enlarge 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Who did what indeed.

dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Who did what indeed.
> 
> dave p


Clicked the image and enlarged it!


----------

